# Identification



## Jesus'torts (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi all I'm new to this forum. I just got a hatchling tortoise. The guy who gave it to me said it was a desert tortoise but when I looked it up I found out there were many different types of desert tortoises. I just want to get some confirmation on the species it is.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2017)

hi Jesus, and welcome!!


Yes, it's an Arizona desert tortoise and he's very dry. I'm unfamiliar with Arizoma's laws on keeping a protected species, but until you find out about them, he needs to be set up in a warm, humid enclosure, and given a nice, warm soak.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Jesus
Az desert torts are great ! Are you going to show us your enclosure?


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 23, 2017)

Yea his enclosure is really dry. I'm out right now buying some eco earth some uvb lights but I'll show you the enclosure when it is done and he was captive bred so it's legal to own them it said on the azgf department website.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 23, 2017)

I hoe you have a much fun with yours as I do with mine .


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks I really love reptiles but torts are my favorite.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2017)

Jesus'torts said:


> Hi all I'm new to this forum. I just got a hatchling tortoise. The guy who gave it to me said it was a desert tortoise but when I looked it up I found out there were many different types of desert tortoises. I just want to get some confirmation on the species it is.
> 
> View attachment 219200
> View attachment 219201


A warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 23, 2017)

Jesus'torts said:


> Thanks I really love reptiles but torts are my favorite.


Be careful torts are a lot like "Lays" chips ! Can't be happy with just one !


----------



## zovick (Sep 24, 2017)

Jesus'torts said:


> Hi all I'm new to this forum. I just got a hatchling tortoise. The guy who gave it to me said it was a desert tortoise but when I looked it up I found out there were many different types of desert tortoises. I just want to get some confirmation on the species it is.
> 
> View attachment 219200
> View attachment 219201



You may need a permit from the state to keep a Desert Tortoise in AZ. Perhaps someone else can post if they know for sure whether that is required or not?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 24, 2017)

You don't need a permit for a AZ desert tort in AZ !


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh thank goodness


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey guys here's the terrarium I built. Would you guys give it a rating from 1-10. Or share any concerns about safety. Let me know if you need some close up pics or from another angle.


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 24, 2017)

That looks quite good! to rate it 1-10 I will need answers to a few questions. One question would be, are any of those pebbles in his water dish small enough for him to eat? if so, they should be removed.

Two things about the lighting. Are you using a coil or loop shaped CFL? The other thing is that much of the beneficial rays from a UVB bulb will be blocked when you have a mesh screen between the light and the tortoise. You can probably just use scissors to cut a hole in the mesh.


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 24, 2017)

Most of the pebbles are small so I'll probably replace them and yeah I'll get a hole in the mesh. I'm using a reptisun 5.0 I don't think it's coil.


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 24, 2017)

I will replace them*


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 24, 2017)

Jesus'torts said:


> Most of the pebbles are small so I'll probably replace them and yeah I'll get a hole in the mesh. I'm using a reptisun 5.0 I don't think it's coil.


Is it inside that dome in the photo, or is it a long tube?


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 24, 2017)

It's in the dome


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 24, 2017)

Then it is some type of compact florescent bulb. You should get rid of it immediately, as it can cause eye damage, especially to young tortoises. it also does not produce particularly effective UVB. Here is a thread on coil bulbs written by one our most knowledgeable members on the forum:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/coil-type-uv-bulbs-dont-use-them.35247/

Your two choices for a replacement are a mercury vapor bulb (abbreviated MVB), or a long tube florescent bulb, coupled with a regular incandescent bulb for heat.


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh okay I just bought it yesterday so I still have the receipt I'll return it and see if I can get a mv bulb on amazon. Is is okay if there isn't a uvb bulb for a week. I can take him outside for like two hours a day until then?


----------



## Tom (Sep 24, 2017)

Jesus'torts said:


> Oh okay I just bought it yesterday so I still have the receipt I'll return it and see if I can get a mv bulb on amazon. Is is okay if there isn't a uvb bulb for a week. I can take him outside for like two hours a day until then?



I like to take babies outside for some sun for about an hour 4 or 5 times a week. They can get the needed UV with two 20 minute sunning sessions a week, but more opportunity to bask is better. My general rule is an hour of sunshine per inch of tortoise for babies. In your climate, and mine too, we really don't need indoor UV bulbs, unless we just want them for lighting up the enclosure nicely. A heat bulb for basking is all you'll need. Don't use "spot" bulbs for this purpose. Use regular round bulbs or floods from the hard ware store. I use 65 watt floods and I adjust the height to get the correct basking temperature under them.

I typed this up for russians, but care for DTs is identical. I feed some grass to DTs, but not to russians. That is about the only difference.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Be aware that most of the care info out in the world for this species is wrong and will result in a dead baby. You are off to a good start. I would double the amount of substrate, and then add a humid hide instead of the flower pot. Soak this baby every day. Get a couple of 4" terra cotta saucers and sink them into the substrate. One for water and one for food. Get bigger saucers as he grows.

Please feel free to question all of this. No one will be offended.


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 24, 2017)

I just Realized before I put him him this substrate okay


----------



## Jesus'torts (Sep 24, 2017)

I just realized this before I put him in. Is this substrate okay.* sorry for all the questions I'm just kind-of new to owning a hatchling.


----------

